# Is a front intake fan better than a bottom mounted intake fan?



## brianluo199 (Jan 21, 2010)

Hey TSF,
I'm getting tired of my intake fan causing noise because of turbulence, and I can't find any of those rubber grommets(?).

So would it create less noise if I mounted it on the bottom of the case as intake?

Most importantly, will if affect the temperatures/create more dust?

It's a Thermaltake v3 case, about 1.5CM off the ground.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

You can order rubber grommets from Antec:

Antec.com - Product: SET OF 4 RUBBER FAN GROMMETS


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

IF there is turbulence, it will likely be because of something in the path or you have positive pressure (ie: you are pulling in more air than you are exhausting). Dirt issues aside, you simply need a good path for airflow through the case and across the important components. Experiment and monitor the temps to see what works best.


----------



## brianluo199 (Jan 21, 2010)

The turbulence comes from the front grille that covers the fan, it has honeycomb punchouts


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

brianluo199 said:


> The turbulence comes from the front grille that covers the fan, it has honeycomb punchouts


Then you know what to do to fix it.

In any event, my advice remains the same.


----------



## brianluo199 (Jan 21, 2010)

Are you implying that I cut off the grille? LOL And thanks for the advice


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

If it's causing an issue, why not?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Have you tried adjusting the speed of the fan? Simply slowing it down a few hundred RPM should cut any air noise. 

Easy 7V Mod for Fans | techPowerUp


----------

